# Ww11 German Airforce Watch



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have an Hanhart Cal 40 German Airforce watch. Recently restored, Case has been replated and movement serviced. What would be a good price?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As a buyer or seller?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I had my Omega dress Seamaster from 1963 serviced by Frank Patten in Hove, there was no replating involved and he charged Â£80.

If I had sent it to STS then they would probably charged around Â£200-250, possibly more.

I guess it's fair to say that the service you had done should fall somewhere in between.


----------

